# Outlook 2003 WMS ST NOTIF window



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

I have users that are using Outlook 2003, when they logout of their workstations they get a message that a program is not 
responding. This is some of the text of the message 
generated: WMS ST Notif Window. This program is not 
responding. End now or Cancel.... Apparently this does not happen everytime 
they log off. I have tried searching for any reference to this 
and no luck. My email server is Exchange 2000. Could it be that the users are trying to log off while outlook does its check for new mail? Anything will be helpful!! Thanks guys and gals!!


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Are they logging out of their station without closing Outlook first?


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

No, they ARE exiting Outlook, they are also prompted to delete their deleted items.. sometimes they choose no.. I was notified it happens about 1 outta every 3 times...thanks for the reply


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

Any idea if this problem could have something to do with Exchange messenger? I know Messenger is tied to Outlook, maybe the messenger process doesnt let outlook completely exit? I dunno, just throwing things out to see if theres anything..


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

I went to check it out. I hit 'Cancel' rather than clicking 'End Now' and checked the processes running using the task manager... Even though Outlook had been shutdown, it still had processes running (ive read around and it seems Outlook is notorious for this) The running processes could be due to add-ins or something of that sort... 

I found an add-in that assists Outlook with its shutdown process (even supports machines with multiple users) allowing it to completely shutdown in a safe manner... there is a free version available for download for as long as we'd like and the actual registering is only $5.00.. ANYONE HEARD OF IT or have any suggestions?


----------



## Peerpsi (Apr 15, 2005)

Any luck resolving this issue? I'm having the same problem. It doesn't seem to matter whether or not you exited Outlook before or left it open when shutting off the computer. I didn't have the problem until recently adding an anti virus program provided by my ISP.


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

I do have a solution, although its not the route I want to take it, I know of an add-in which kills the OUTLOOK.EXE process... I've suggested it in a few other forums and have had 100% success rate... check it out at http://www.daveswebsite.com/software/olshutdown/default.shtml
Thats worked for everyone else... =D


----------



## yz250guy (May 6, 2005)

I have a user having an identical issue. Outlook refuses to close until you kill it with task manager. I did download the trial version of the utility that will kill it for you, but that just rubs me the wrong way. I want to find a fix that actually fixes the problem. Do your users have VoIP phones? We have a Shoretel VoIP system that has a call manager loaded on the desktop and does conflict a bit with outlook 2003 calendar.


----------



## yz250guy (May 6, 2005)

OK, I have some more info. My user has a palm pilot using Hot Sync to sync with outlook. I closed Hot sync and then tried to close outlook. It closed just fine. I re-opened hot sync, then outlook and closed outlook. Worked fine. I tried as many variations as I could, and could not get outlook to hang again. I think closing hot sync cleaned out whatever was hosing outlook when closing. Anyway, I'm just going to keep an eye on it and see if it happens anymore. Hope this was at least a bit helpful.


----------



## Nerds (Apr 4, 2005)

I just went ahead and removed activesync from that machine (since its not used there) havent had any problems, but I too will keep an eye out for it...


----------



## Janv (Jul 15, 2007)

I had the same problem with Outlook 2002.
It happened after I installed Quicktime
De-installedn Quicktime solved the problem for me.


----------



## placeman (Jun 19, 2003)

I've been getting this error since I installed SyncMyCal. It must be an issue in how these sync apps are integrated into Outlook. I'm running outlook 2007.


----------



## commodore73 (Nov 1, 2007)

I had noticed that outlook.exe lingers in taskman after exit, but it had always gone away after a while. I started having the problem described in this thread with Outlook 2007 after installing iTunes which installs QuickTime, even though I had disabled all the QuickTime startup stuff. There are lots of reasons to remove quicktime if you are on Windows - for instance it shouldn't even try to run in the tray. What crapple thinks quicktime has to do with my email, contacts or calendar is beyond me, but their crapware always seems to want to dominate my machines.


----------

